# [EXTENDED!!] 5 Heroes of Newerth (HON) Beta Invite Keys!



## GapTroll

In! Been attempting to get one of these for a few weeks now.










Beauty is relative
but honestly this is just gross.


----------



## neobloodline

I'll try for one! Looks pretty fun.


----------



## I AM TEH LAW GIVAH

IN


----------



## skkhai

In!


----------



## Sinner

Applying, for I hope it will be better than Demigod.


----------



## KipH

http://www.facebook.com/home.php?ref...0&id=561696207

Here is the cutest girl I know


----------



## AaronCooper

Can't join cause of 3month limit but free bump









Also free piccy


----------



## CrazyNikel

Im in!


----------



## biatchi

In please


----------



## Ramzinho

In..my friend just go himself a beta key today and i wanna try it


----------



## p0isonapple

IN! GOD I WANT ONE OF THESE!


----------



## TheGrayNobleman

In!


----------



## Takkei

I want in!


----------



## NameUnknown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *p0isonapple*


IN! GOD I WANT ONE OF THESE!











The game or the girl???

Also, Im in


----------



## biatchi

Misa Campo


----------



## Puscifer

I don't want your keys, but damn that pic thing was a good idea. That Asian girl in post 5 is SEXY!!! I'm such a sucker for Asian girls, lets see more of them


----------



## Dryadsoul

In.......and since she can't be neked:


----------



## Ocnewb

This thread is interesting so far....







...Too bad i'm not 3 months old







.
Just for some kick
















Leah Dizon FTW!!! I also want a key if you could consider almost 2 months old







.


----------



## Nautilus

OK I'm in too.


----------



## GapTroll

Thanks alot, really been waiting (like so many others) for a key!
+rep for having a great prize

Thanks again!


----------



## NameUnknown

Download complete








Installing now








EDIT: Not playing for a couple days though until i have free time again


----------



## skkhai

Wow, second to last... My luck is horrible lol. Congrats to the winners.


----------



## Nautilus

yay! i win something for the first time.thanks a lot. i'll be playing this for a while...


----------



## biatchi

Congrats peoples







here's a congratulatory pic


----------

